# We Need A Vaporizer Forum



## stickstones (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been all over the net all week looking for a good discussion forum about vaporizers (I'm looking to purchase my first). There's only one forum I could find that was any good and it was old. I know all of us here collectively have a boatload of knowledge and experience about vaporizers, so let's tap into it.


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 3, 2008)

Definately don't need to clutter up RIU more than it is with any more forums or sub-forums. If you want to have a good discussion on vaporizers, try going into the toke n talk and starting a thread title 'Looking to buy vaporizer, any suggestions?' I'm sure you'll get a lot more response than you will asking for a new forum for just one item. Personally, I'll tell you right now that digital vaporizers are the way to go. I own a shitty plug-in globe style vaporizer without temp gauge and they are nothing compared to the toke I got out of a digital Volcano.


----------



## stickstones (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks crane...hoppin over to toke and talk now...


----------

